# Looking for a reliable player



## Nathan (Jun 30, 2007)

For my play-by-post campaign "The Shackled City", I am looking for a reliable player that is able to post once per day under normal circumstances.

The new PC would start at 3rd level. The party currently consists of a ranger, a monk, a transmuter, a bard, and a beguiler.

For more information, please check the game's website , contact me directly, or post here.

Marc

marc@nieper-wisskirchen.de


----------

